# Stocking suggestions for 15 gal...



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

*Stocking ideas??? *
*Specs:*
**15 gallon*
**Planted (will get moderately heavy planted prior to more fish)*
**sand substrate with sprinkled gravel and some large glass stones*
**pH is between 6.5 & 7.4 (I think the most accurate pH is about 6.9-7.0)*
**temp can be adjusted but is normally kept between 79-80F*
**water is moderately hard according to my city's water utilities website.*
**Current tank stock: male betta (docile & friendly to other non-flashy/tail fish), male mystery snail, female african dwarf frog... and there WILL be 4-5 black kuhli loaches.*

*I have done rasboras & neons with bettas before. This particular betta has been stocked with a small shoal of neon tetra before, I just moved them to the 29 gal for more room. I had thought about bringing the neons to the 15 gal, and that was the original plan...but they seem so happy in the big tank.*

*I had thought about dwarf neon rainbows...but having six of them is overstocking my tank a bit too much I think. And I dont know if I want to chance my betta stressing out due to tankmates that are too active for his liking, as he was there first. But I do really like the dwarf neon rainbows...they also fit my water parameters, tank size, and are what I am looking for in a fish as far as personality, behavior, and look.*

*Looking for an interesting yet readily available fish that isnt a livebearer (have plenty of those in my 29 gallon tank) and doesnt have a big flashy tail resembling a betta (like my guppies). And it can NOT be a fin nipper or aggressive. And it should have a max size of like 2-3", smaller if needing a shoal of 5-6 fish.*

*I have a while to figure it out...getting the loaches around May 11th...and would be about a week or two after (if not longer) until I added more fish to the tank, unless I can find enough plants, then I would get the fish I am getting ideas for sooner than that.*

*Suggestions, ideas??? I'm open. *


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

What are the tank dimensions?


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Standard 15 gal you buy at Petsmart in a kit set up...I know its 24 inches long, and I think 12" deep and 12" high.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

The neon dwarf rainbows are too big for that tank. They are very active fish. I guess one fish that comes to mind is ember tetras.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Mikaila31 said:


> The neon dwarf rainbows are too big for that tank. They are very active fish. I guess one fish that comes to mind is ember tetras.


Well, the neon dwarf rainbows could go in there as 24 inches is the minimum recommendation and they only get two inches or so...but combined with any other fish in the tank it would be too crowded. 

Ember tetra...I will look them up...havent seen them around me, but it may just be I didnt pay any attention to them at one of the LFS while I was on a mission for something else. They arent fin nippers are they? I have avoided most tetras as I seem to always have nipping issues with them...except for my beloved neons. 

I'd really like to put dwarf loach in the tank, but they cost way too much at the one store that carries them in my area. By time I bought 5 of them I could have bought another tank, heater, and filter!!! But I will settle for the black kuhli loaches...one of the top reasons I put sand in the tank anyways.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Just checked out the ember tetra... my water is too hard for them  They are pretty though, and I think they are the perfect size though.

I wonder if there are any suitable fish that are a nice light-medium blue color that would work with the water, tank size, and betta. I dont know why, but I would love a blue one...not as light blue as the opaline gourami, but not as dark as my betta either. Something that would look like a piece of the sky swimming in the tank. Probably would be too hard to locate. 

Blue isnt a requirement though. 

I will probably research what the LFS in my area have in stock in mid-May after getting my loaches and see what would work...but I am still for sure taking suggestions here.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

embers are very hardy fish, I honestly don't pay attention to recommended parameters unless the fish is wild caught as they really have no bearing. I have pH of 7.6 and moderately hard water and mine have never had a problem. 

I still disagree with the neon rainbows, they are rainbows not tetras or anything like that. They swim A LOT and are fast. I've kept lots of species of rainbow fish and have that same sized 15 gallon tank and it is not something I would suggest keeping them in. It is too small for them they will look cramped with all their zipping around. Length of the tank is not the only thing important. Also with a betta its possible they will cause stress with their high activity.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Mikaila31 said:


> . Also with a betta its possible they will cause stress with their high activity.


 
That is the biggest reason I have tried to put them out of my mind. 

I did a bit of research, and if my LFS has them, I am thinking Glowlight Danio. Dont know if they will have them...none of the LFS seem to ever have any of the harder to get fish for the smaller tanks...but always have rare fish for large or saltwater tanks. And oddly, no LFS in my area sells brackish (except maybe Petco), otherwise my 15 gal might have ended up brackish.

I'd love sparking gourami, but I dont dare put a betta and gourami together, regardless of how easy-going my betta is.

I could just move the neons from the 29 to the 15, get the black kuhli loaches for the 15, and get the dwarf neon rainbows for my 29 gallon. And I can add some neons to the group. I dont know, just brain storming.

I love the look of cochu, but I have NEVER seen them at any of my LFS, and they are a bit too big and active for my 15g, but their coloring is awesome...thats the blue I was talking about!


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

*Got fish...*

*Ended up at Petsmart this evening. I wanted my black kuhli loaches, but they were sold out (even had them call the next closest Petsmart and they too were sold out...figures considering they had them for 99 cents). So I decided to start with the shoaling fish first... ended up going the safer route and got 6 harlequin rasboras. It must have been meant to be, as they only had 6, and they were on the spring sale list for $1. I also decided to go ahead and get my 2 year old ADF, Bella, a friend...so I got another female ADF.*

*Everyone has settled in nicely. And I finally have named my Betta (just never thought of anything before), and now call him "Lassie" as he tries to herd the rasboras and frogs. The betta seems to enjoy the company of the rasbora as they are calm. I will get the loaches in like 2 weeks. *

*Left the neons in the 29 gal as they are doing fine there. And after adding the loaches the 15 gal is done except for more plants. I did buy another plant this evening...I got a large moneywort...I figured one extra stem plant could only do good while adding stock. Planning on a few other plants...actually a lot more plants. I want water wisteria and annubis (or however you spell it)...and I want more of my crypts. *

*Anyways, just thought I would post the stock update. Thanks for the assistance and ideas. *


----------

